# An ebay listing... very weird!



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

Search evil goat skull

Here is what it says (hope it's ok to post it) I feel kindof bad for the evil goat. Sometimes banding the horns off will "fix" an aggressive goat. Am I bad for feeling sorry for the evil goat? 



> Up for auction is a completely EVIL adult goat skull with horns.
> 
> I'm saying it is evil because this goat had killed 3 other goats and well as headbutted a Ram sheep, cows, a Llama and many other goats. I've raised goats for many years and had NEVER seen a goat act like this. From the first day I got her (at a farm animal auction) she was insane. When I opened the gate on my animal trailer she took off running and jumped through a 6 foot electric fence. She's been gone a week or so when a neighbor called and said they had a goat down in their pasture headbutting there cows and taking the food. The cows were completely scared for it. It took days before me and 3 friends were able to capture her again. (what a mistake) ! On her first day back she headbutted my huge billy goat "Tuffy" and broke off one of his horns (he then died shorty thereafter). I then kept her tied up with a dog wire (one for a 150 lbs large dog) After a few days she broke the wire (which I thought would be impossible for a goat of maybe 75 lbs) then she jumped the fence and went 'in' to the pasture with the other goats. I was on a hill about a half mile away when I heard this smacking, knocking sound. I looked over the valley and saw this goat headbutting 'Big Max' our largest billygoat. By the time I ran over there he was dead and a smaller goat was also dead (headbutted to death). It was then attacking my Llama (a huge 1200 lbs animal) and headbutted "Ramsey the 1st" our male huge adult ram that is no stranger to headbutting. This goat basically "beat the crap" out of Ramsey before I got the two separated. She next jumped another fence into a smaller pasture with mother (nannies) and baby goats and started to torment them. She headbutted one little goat which flew nearly 25 feet (this is not exaggeration)
> At this point I had to take action so I grabbed a gun and shot this evil goat with both barrels of a shotgun loaded with buckshot.
> ...


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

are they allowed to sell such things on ebay?


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

I don't know but I see this kind of thing on ebay all the time. I also find goat skins there as well. I think they are allowed to sell under taxidermy.


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

Weird!!! Why would you sell the skull??


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Better question is who would want to buy it?


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Oh gross theres still hair on it. Why did I have to go look at it while I was eating breakfast? Can't believe there are 3 people bidding on it! Can you imagine the smell when you open that package?


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

Eck....I looked at the other auctions this seller has--LOTS of skulls! They are all of sheep, Llamas and goats (all the animals they said they own) makes me feel really bad for his animals. Does anyone else think it is weird he would have numerous skulls to sell which correspond to the animals they say they keep?


----------



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

Gross. But slightly better than those sculptures/statues made from human bones that someone sells on Etsy.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Gosh that sure would smell!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

One of his other auctions says the skull is Bucky and it looks intact. Well in this one it says evil goat broke Bucky's horn off! ?? Weird to me.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

some people like these thing to do taxidermy


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Taxadermy is interesting. It is just the guys story that is weird. 

I never would have thought of saving to sell that huge hornets nest we took down from the patio this Summer.


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

> Does anyone else think it is weird he would have numerous skulls to sell which correspond to the animals they say they keep?


If that person was in this area I would definitely have Animal Control out there to say "Hi". onder:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It is odd....


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

The story is what is weird. I was finding myself laughing when I read that and thought, "What's wrong with me! This isnt really funny; It's just weird." Weird if it is true. NOT weird that he shot the thing. Something was weird with the goat if what was happening was true. A goat like that could kill more than just other animals. I wonder if had something wrong like rabies to make it crazy like that. I sure think it absolutely crazy to sell the skull and weirder that people would buy that. Weird, Weird, Weird!


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

There are a lot of people who like to have animal skulls around their yard for decorations. I am not sure why. (Some sort of cowboy type heritage.) My mother has an old cow skull that has gone with her to each home for years. It hung out on the shed and now is decorating an oak tree. We knew of some people who had a weird thing going on with goat skulls. The whole gated entrance had all types of different horned goat breed skulls hanging on each post. It really creeped me out. I have no problem with cow skulls but goat skulls are so scary to me. I guess they all died well but it was so weird.


----------



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

Yeah, I get the cow skull thing - it's a part of Western history and Western-themed decor to me. And I get taxidermy as far as mounting an animal you've hunted, or a pet or something. But this seems to have an almost sinister undertone to it, IMHO.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

.:Linz:. said:


> Yeah, I get the cow skull thing - it's a part of Western history and Western-themed decor to me. And I get taxidermy as far as mounting an animal you've hunted, or a pet or something. But this seems to have an almost sinister undertone to it, IMHO.


 I agree.. 'sinister' is the feeling we all seem to get.


----------

